# Farmer Death on Ford 9N --- ROPS available for these?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

A 49 year old farmer friend of the family was killed this past weekend when he was trying to pull a tree stump out by chaining around the upper seat area of the tractor. The stump was too tough and his leverage too low to keep the front wheels on the ground on this relatively small tractor. The tractor rolled over on him and he was discovered by family members as he was pinned beneath the seat and with the weight of the tractor on his body. Now I don't pull heavy stuff to begin with using my 8N but it is a tragedy. The investigating team members and contact advised me that a ROPS system was actually available for these N tractors --- I was not aware to be honest with you as I have never seen one equipped. I must say that I have had an N dip unxpectedly and did one time manage to get my boot temporarily pinned under the brake pedals as I mistakenly ran over a stump and it shoved the pedals down on my boot --- luckily I shutdown the tractor and got off of it without a scrape. I -ALWAYS- ever single time I get off this tractor --- I check the PTO gear is off and tractor shutdown and out of gear. Every single time. It is simply not worth my life nor the lives of others. 

These tractors almost all of them are EXTREMELY dangerous machines that require a tremendous amount of respect, awareness and safety-minded thought. I guess sometimes it takes something close to home to hit to realize (again) how dangerous these machines can be. 

Well, just wanted to share this with you all. I am sorry for the family's loss.

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

My condolences to the family. You always hate to read about these tragedies. A momentary lapse in thinking or reflexes can bring ones life to a tragic end. I know reading about these sad events makes me a little more vigilant when I get on the tractor. My heart goes out to the family.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. 
Rod


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes you can get a ROPS. NH sells them.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*rollover*

On 10/20/03 I posted in this forum a thread "rear rollover".Take the time to read it again.Most farm deaths are from this.ALWAYS hook below the center line of the rear differential.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*thats 6*

That is 6 of these type accidents I have heard of this year.A lot times it is a person who buys a home in the suburbs and then buys a tractor .There are people who think that because they have an implement on the three point ,the tractor can not roll over backwards.This preception will get you killed.The third leg will fold up like a pretzel and you will be pinned between a spinning PTO shaft and an overturned tractor. That is a reminder for you brush hog runners. My friend Kevin was pinned in just such a manner when his Hog got hung up and his 8N came over on top of him.He lived, but he ain't the same.
Always wear a seatbelt if you have Rops,never if you do not.


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link for rops


http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=6970&langId=-1&catalogId=4006970&PHOTOS=on&TEST=Y&productId=200148374&categoryId=1516


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Yes you can get a ROPS. NH sells them. *


sorry forgot to add this. I was checking last spring on these, and it was right around $500 for a N.


----------

